# PCD Timing Question



## OptimusPrime21 (Mar 28, 2008)

I have an upcoming X3 PCD scheduled and my CA is telling me that I cannot come in to do the lease paperwork more than 1 week in advance of my scheduled delivery date. He says that the rate limiting item is getting the certificate of origin from the factory. 

Does this timing make sense to you all? This is my first PCD so I appreciate your feedback.


----------



## Shon528 (Oct 3, 2003)

I can't comment as to his reasoning, however, when I last did PCD, the signed paperwork was dated a week before my scheduled date. Also, that is the date my lease "started" and the payment due date.


----------



## OptimusPrime21 (Mar 28, 2008)

That happened to me as well. I am not happy that I have to pay for days before I take delivery of the car.


----------



## David1 (Jan 16, 2007)

Paperwork needs to be done about 7 days before pick up and this is normal procedure. If your car is at the dealer they have the MSO.


----------



## Shon528 (Oct 3, 2003)

Just to add a couple of data points to those looking to do Performance Center Delivery. As was mentioned, the paperwork has to be done beforehand, so you will have at least 7 days that you're paying for a car not yet in your possession. Pay attention to when your rate lock expires. You may have to sign your contract by the end of of one month even though your delivery isn't scheduled for several days into the next.


----------

